# Sandwich plates



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

What would you guys think if you saw a car with a sandwich plate (number sandwiched between two letters or vice versa: 4J4; J4J)?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I'd think I was in California


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

I thought a sandwich plate was one of those SP blue ones that say "oldest town on the cape"


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

jasonbr said:


> What would you guys think if you saw a car with a sandwich plate (number sandwiched between two letters or vice versa: 4J4; J4J)?


I would think that it would be a PAR plate. It can't be a MA vanity plate if it starts with a number, or has any letters after a number...

Hey, you asked...


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Not a trick question. Frank- what does PAR stand for? As far as i've been able to figure "PAR" plates don't exist - although i believe you're right


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

This is how i understand it: All 3 digit plates are reserved for lottery - the sandwich plates are the only ones that are still reserved but restricted from lottery. The plate just wont do me much good if people are unaware of it's exclusiveness - i was just trying to get a feel for this factor from the boards. Please continue w/ your comments!


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

PAR = passenger reserve. mmmmmmm, sandwich.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

sandwich plates are only $2.50 on Thursdays at Charlie's Diner


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Porkchop Sandwichs!!!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

RustyShackleford said:


> PAR = passenger reserve. mmmmmmm, sandwich.


No no... Mmmmmm, Donuts! Shooook!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

This post must have been written in a foreign language...someone please explain what plates he's talking about?

Is it a 3 character plate? does it come with fries on the side?


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

A number with letters on both sides is a sandwich plate. You can not order a vanity plate like that, you can only get it if you win a lottery.
The 3 letter code assigned to that type of plate is PAR, PAssanger Reserve. Look on your registration for your car, they type will be "PAN" probably. PAssanger Normal, or if you have a special plate, like a United we Stand, its PAS, PAssanger Special.
MCN Motorcycle Normal
MCR Motorcycle Reserve
and it goes ON and ON and ON for every type of plate out there.
Its all little things you never knew about the registry that are, quite frankly, useless, Since there will never be a PAN, PAS, or PAR plate that is the same.... it's just there to mess someone up when they're trying to query plates in "the" system.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

SOT : Foreign language? Alright....... I'm talking about license plates.

EMT : Sandwich plates are the only 3 dig plates that are reserved, however aren't lotteried off - which is interesting i thought, and a major reason for this thread.


----------

